# Exit Questionaire



## drewfighters (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m posting because I’m wondering if anyone else knows if I can modify my exit questionnaire. I just filled one out on Workday at the store then left.

I never really do these well on the spot. I sat in the Team Member Service Center on the computer for a while churning on the questionnaire, but sometimes my most constructive feedback comes with some reflection later. Some of it hit me on my drive home from the store.

Now, I’ve been playing around with WorkDay trying to figure out if I can edit the survey. Does anyone know if this is possible? Looks like I only have access until 11:45pm tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't think so. Unless you ask your hr or etl to void it.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 22, 2020)

Why worry about it? They don't care about your opinion so don't worry about.


----------



## Jeeperdude48 (Jun 28, 2020)

Who actually is able to see the exit survey? ETL, STL? Can TL'S see it?


----------



## Times Up (Jun 28, 2020)

Who sees it I dunno, but who hears about it is a whole nother thing.  All of the leadership knew about mine because it was brought up in a meeting!


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn't do the exit survey.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I didn't do the exit survey.


Did you quit?


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn't do the survey when I left because I would have had nothing nice to say and I wanted to leave marked as "re-hireable."


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you quit?


No. I was termed. I am guessing the exit survey is only if someone quits? I don't know much about HR. My former store has a revolving door on the HR office & hasn't ever had a really good HR ETL.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 30, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> No. I was termed. I am guessing the exit survey is only if someone quits? I don't know much about HR. My former store has a revolving door on the HR office & hasn't ever had a really good HR ETL.


I’m so sorry. I know they’ve been after you for awhile.

I’m in Texas too. I’ve been gone from Target for quite awhile. I’m at Costco now and it’s so much better. Have you given them any consideration? Feel free to PM me. 
btw they happily hire middle aged people. I’m in my late 50’s.


----------

